# <sidles in, looking sheepish>



## Cate (Nov 12, 2012)

So, um, yeah.  Hi all.

I haven't posted on here for ages, and didn't really expect to be posting in this section when I returned.  But there you go.

I am currently about 10 weeks pregnant with #3.  Had my viability scan a few weeks ago, all looked OK, nuchal scan is in a couple of weeks.  Back on the antenatal appts bandwagon, I'm there again tomorrow morning.  Not got my HbA1c results back yet so not sure what that is, but I know it was a bit rubbish last time (over 7%).  Nothing like a bit of incentive to sort that out, though!

Fingers crossed all goes well...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2012)

Huge congratulations Cate! Hope all goes well for you


----------



## KateR (Nov 12, 2012)

That's great news. Congratulations.


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats Cate! Take it easy now...


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 20, 2012)

Having sidled in looking sheepish (but phrasing it much less eloquently) a fortnight ago after an unexpected 10 week scan and certainly not expecting to be posting in this section either, just wanted to say: here's a little empathy. Welcome and Congratulations. Good luck in the ups and downs of the crazy first trimester.

Third time round you must be feeling a bit more in control?? Mind it's my second and I'm not..... Good Luck!


----------

